# Tourist visa



## Princess711 (May 15, 2017)

Hi. I'm new here.
I just want to share my queries.
I am an OVERSEAS FILIPINO WORKER here in Taiwan. My boyfriend is an Australian. I am going home this coming August to and him as well. We've been chatting online for almost 7 months and our 1st meet will be on August. However we've been planning to get married for we get along so well and we are both Christian. I know it will be hard for my prospective visa to be granted if we will apply it immediately after he goes back to Australia. He is just planning to stay for 10 days for he has job to do.
My questions are..
Can i apply for a tourist visa this coming October so that i could spend Christmas with him?
Will it be possible for him to be my sponsor?
How much money do i need to provide in my bank account so i can assure the immigration that i will come back to Philippines?
Is the 5000 k aud cash bond necessary?
Pls help us..
We don't have any idea about this.
Thanks and more power to thus site.


----------



## pushpa (May 15, 2017)

hello guys I am new to this forum. I am an australian citizen and my wife is staying with me on tourist visa. I am willing to extend her visa for 6 more months. I got stuck on the very first page where it says end date of extension. What does it mean? Should I put the visa expiry date or the date I would like it to get extended to?
Please help.


----------

